# hp touchpad at bbq



## dbisgod (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone else going to the bbq and bringing the touchpad just in case?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

In case what? Aren't we going there to eat?


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Fattire is there and he brought his Touchpad. Be on the look out, he might give you a demo of CM7 if you want it.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Fattire is there and he brought his Touchpad. Be on the look out, he might give you a demo of CM7 if you want it.


I'm sure meant 'Give' as in 'Show' right?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

That's how rumors start.


----------

